
The Hippocratic License: An Ethical License for Open Source Projects - tobr
https://firstdonoharm.dev
======
birdboy2000
It's a proprietary license and a super vague and broad one at that. At least
Microsoft won't yank my usage rights if I pay them enough.

------
tobr
As far as I can see, this is basically MIT with an added condition.

 _> The software may not be used by individuals, corporations, governments, or
other groups for systems or activities that actively and knowingly endanger,
harm, or otherwise threaten the physical, mental, economic, or general well-
being of underprivileged individuals or groups._

~~~
thefz
> of underprivileged individuals or groups

Because screw the rest.

